# cargador baterías Ni-MH



## superprp (Ago 25, 2009)

Tengo unas baterías de Niquel Metal Hidruro, pero no tengo cargador para éstas baterías, podría usar un cargador de baterías de plomo para cargarlas? podría cargarlas con una fuente de alimentación? como puedo hacerlo sin circuitería adicional?


----------



## felixls (Ago 25, 2009)

Respuesta corta, no.


----------



## algp (Ago 25, 2009)

Respuesta larga: Noooo....



Si no se usa un circuito adecuado para cargar pilas NiMh se corre el riesgo de sobrecargarlas, lo que genera calentamiento excesivo y reduce la visa util de la pila.

Lo mejor es que busques un diagrama de cargador de pilas NiMh que pueda detectar el momento en que las pilas ya estan cargadas para detener la carga en ese momento.

Entre los cargadores disponibles comercialmente hay muchos ( sobretodo los mas economicos ) que no detectan el momento en que la carga ha terminado. Para compensar esto suelen usar una corriente de carga bastante reducida.

El cargador de baterias de plomo en este caso no se puede usar porque trabaja con otros niveles de corriente ( normalmente mucho mas altos ) y la forma de detectar que la bateria esta cargada es completamente diferente.

Algunos cargadores NiMh detectan que la pila esta cargada monitoreando la tension de la pila y en el momento que hay una pequeña reduccion de la tension de la misma se asume que esta cargada ( dV/dt ). Otro metodo que tengo entendido que es mas preciso se basa en medir la temperatura de la pila ( dT/dt ).

Los mejores cargadores de NiMh monitorean ambas cosas, temperatura y tension, de tal forma que si la temperatura sobrepasa un determinado valor, la carga se interrumpe o se pasa a corriente baja .

Aqui hay un cargador NiMh simple.


----------



## felixls (Ago 25, 2009)

Y aquí (Felixls: Universal Battery Charger) tienes uno que estoy desarrollando todavía, mucho más complejo, pero es un cargador universal.


----------



## superprp (Ago 25, 2009)

He leído que se podía hacer una carga lenta a 1/10 parte de la corriente que dan las baterías en unas 12 horas a partir de una fuente de alimentación, lo que no se es si son unas baterías de 12v, si hay que cargarlas a 12v, 13 o 14v... y tampoco se si será malo para las baterías o si se podía hacer... pero si decís que no se puede...


----------



## felixls (Ago 25, 2009)

superprp dijo:


> He leído que se podía hacer una carga lenta a 1/10 parte de la corriente que dan las baterías en unas 12 horas a partir de una fuente de alimentación, lo que no se es si son unas baterías de 12v, si hay que cargarlas a 12v, 13 o 14v... y tampoco se si será malo para las baterías o si se podía hacer... pero si decís que no se puede...



Superprp, lo que no se puede es usar (sin al menos medir y calcular unas cuantas cosas) un cargador de baterías SLA con pilas NiMh.

Un cargador de batería SLA para baterías de 12V 7A, a C10 (o 1/10 parte de C=7000mAh) son 700mA de carga, ahora, suponiendo que tenés pilas AA de 2600mAh, una carga de 700mA sin controlar la temperatura, voltaje, y tiempo de carga te va a sobrecargar las baterías y puede llevarlas a explotar.

Solución corta: Compra un cargador de 20 dolaracos,


----------

